
HP laptop battery doesn't last for 26,280 hours, is still cool - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/10/hps-battery-doesnt-last-for-26280-hours-is-still-cool/
======
tsetse-fly
Technologizer is blogspam. This is just a summary of an article that was
submitted 3 hours earlier.[1] His other submissions are the same.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=392861>

~~~
redorb
probably why the link to their site is "rel=nofollowed" this make the link,
just a link - and if their goal is anything but "sharing information" (I.e.
ranking in google..) this does nothing for him.

~~~
gojomo
'nofollow' does not make outlinks useless. Some crawlers still follow them.
Some users still click them (and thus toolbars/etc report the visits). Some
secondary inlinks may be created by people who discovered an article via a
nofollow outlink.

And even Google may count them for something -- I'm sure 'nofollow' is part of
their analysis, but I doubt it's equivalent to 'the link wasn't even there'.
That'd be throwing away information, and Google didn't get where they are by
throwing away bits. (I would guess the 'nofollow' discount varies by site.)

